
Interview with Taiwan Digital Minister Audrey Tang - torgian
https://podcasts.apple.com/tw/podcast/%E7%A7%91%E6%8A%80%E5%B3%B6%E8%AE%80/id1264391007?i=1000473082360
======
torgian
Brief notes:

His self introduction is interesting of itself considering how different he is
from other ministers around the world ( at least I think so ).

The main topic is how Taiwan has overcome the mask shortage and how they
distribute them fairly.

There's also brief discussion about privacy issues, open data, and 'social
hackers'

